# Pour hunting skills



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

After deer hunting all weekend. I dont normally get on anyones case for being out hunting or the way they hunt. However, I spent 10 to 12 hours a day hunting in a blind this weekend. And every 10 to 15 minutes a truck or suv would drive by road hunting. Sitting where I was I witnessed 12 shots in the section I was hunting of people that would roll down there window and shoot at deer running 300 to 800 yards out in a field. Where is the satisfaction in this?

I was tought you want to get them close. In my personal experiances I have found that the closer the animal the more the rush for me. I just dont see how rushing around a section at 50 miles an hour trying to cut off a deer from crossing around then smacking it out the window would be any fun.

The ironic thing to what I witnessed this weekend was the guys that were out blasting from the roads were the guys in the bar, convient stores, or around town complain cause there wasnt any deer due to all the corn. Well here is a novel concept. Why dont people scout put the time in to finding a good crossing point, trail, or location to sit and wait for deer to make a mistake? Especiallly with the rut going on and deer becoming stir crazy sitting in the corn.

People can hunt however they want. It just amazes me that there are as pour of hunters out and about during this time of the year. If people don't know how to do it right. I would suggest buying videos, reading books, or talking to older hunters who now how to do it right. NOT A PERSONAL ATTACK ON ANYONE JUST AND OBSERVATION!!!!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Forget politically correct. It should be a personal attack on the arm chair "hunters". I gather these people sit around and watch hunting shows 362 days a year and may on occasion walk to the fridge to get there own beer. Then drive around like yahoos for a 3 day long weekend taking chances and poor shots at deer they happen to drive by. Then brag about what manly great hunters they are. NOT! 
I am a hunter and I am embarrased that these people include themselves amongst us. Yes, they may get lucky and kill a deer while driving around, but, they often get unlucky and add to the statistics of hunting accidents that become fuel for the anti-hunting sentiment.

Laziness and stupidity does not make a Hunter or a sportsman.

:soapbox:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

100% agree!

I find no satisfaction shooting deer off of the road. Have I done it? yes. It does nothing for me.

I had many sweet encounters this weekend. ONe of which was a nice 4x4 pushing 18 does to me. They all stood 50 yards from me looking back at him. That was a rush!

And don't even get me started on my bow buck this weekend! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The thing is, alot of these slobs end up shooting the bigger bucks too...... Pure laziness on there part. But they are the ones missing out on the true experience


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Was this all in ND ? I mean I listen all fall how all of the hunters in ND would never do things like this and you all throw the sticks at us MN fellas and yet here you are finally admitting that ND people do hunt like that. Now I would imagine that all of the stick throwing should probably stop since it has been witnessed and admitted too that SOME folks in ND do the things you all accuse us MN people of.

Sorry after all fall about all of the ND guys pissing and moaning about all of the MN guys and everything that they did wrong I just could not pass up the opportunity to throw a little mud back.

Later JD


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The correct term for the people you just described are PHONYS.

Some of those people will maybe never have a doe standing in front of them at 50 yards in the woods, stomping its feet and blowing air at you. It's an experience that makes the hunt. I passed that one up (tough to do), and ended up shooting a larger doe the next day.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

DodgeLynn said:


> Forget politically correct. It should be a personal attack on the arm chair "hunters". I gather these people sit around and watch hunting shows 362 days a year and may on occasion walk to the fridge to get there own beer. Then drive around like yahoos for a 3 day long weekend taking chances and poor shots at deer they happen to drive by. Then brag about what manly great hunters they are. NOT!
> I am a hunter and I am embarrased that these people include themselves amongst us. Yes, they may get lucky and kill a deer while driving around, but, they often get unlucky and add to the statistics of hunting accidents that become fuel for the anti-hunting sentiment.
> 
> Laziness and stupidity does not make a Hunter or a sportsman.
> ...


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

jd mn/nd said:


> Was this all in ND ? I mean I listen all fall how all of the hunters in ND would never do things like this and you all throw the sticks at us MN fellas and yet here you are finally admitting that ND people do hunt like that. Now I would imagine that all of the stick throwing should probably stop since it has been witnessed and admitted too that SOME folks in ND do the things you all accuse us MN people of.
> 
> Sorry after all fall about all of the ND guys pissing and moaning about all of the MN guys and everything that they did wrong I just could not pass up the opportunity to throw a little mud back.
> 
> Later JD


But waterfowl is different! 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> jd mn/nd said:
> 
> 
> > Was this all in ND ? I mean I listen all fall how all of the hunters in ND would never do things like this and you all throw the sticks at us MN fellas and yet here you are finally admitting that ND people do hunt like that. Now I would imagine that all of the stick throwing should probably stop since it has been witnessed and admitted too that SOME folks in ND do the things you all accuse us MN people of.
> ...


:bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

jd mn/nd said:


> Was this all in ND ? I mean I listen all fall how all of the hunters in ND would never do things like this and you all throw the sticks at us MN fellas and yet here you are finally admitting that ND people do hunt like that. Now I would imagine that all of the stick throwing should probably stop since it has been witnessed and admitted too that SOME folks in ND do the things you all accuse us MN people of.
> 
> Sorry after all fall about all of the ND guys pissing and moaning about all of the MN guys and everything that they did wrong I just could not pass up the opportunity to throw a little mud back.
> 
> Later JD


 :eyeroll:

I think what ****** most NDs off is we have our fair share of resident idiots in the state, we dont need an influx of more coming into the state come September


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Please explain the difference between the two. This ought to be good!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you trying to distinguish the difference between roost busters and guys that shoot their deer from the roadway?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USSapper said:


> Are you trying to distinguish the difference between roost busters and guys that shoot their deer from the roadway?


Busting the roost 100% legal, but not ethical.

Shooting a deer from a vechile while on the road. 100% illegal and 100% unethical


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

NO I know the difference between roost busting and harrassing wildlife with guns and vehicles.

I just wanted someone to give a good explanation as too why it did not seem to be as big of a deal when it was one of your own versus one from out of any state. So it seems that just because it is a local it is less evasive then if it is someone from out of state. I did interpret that correctly did I not?

Now on the other hand how come no one came on here especially from ND asking "did you call the tip line?" or "did you call the local law enforcement and turn in the plate number?" Or any other line that you all use when you see out of state plates? What the heck is the deal you all stick up for each other no matter what the illegal activity is except when it is a lousy guiding operation then everybody rains down hell on them.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry JD, not biting

I feel the same way with slob hunters whether they have blue plate, yellow plates, green plates or ND plates. Illegal is illegal.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Just one more I,I,I, me, me,me posts. If you want to hunt alone on a planet you may have to leave this one. Theres a tear in my beer.... :lol:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes you are correct I am stirring a little here however I think that you and the rest of them on here get the other point that I am making, and that is that most people on here are quick with tounge as well as the rocks to be thrown when it is a out of state plate and not so quick when it is one their own.

Now back the orginal post I do not and will not ever understand why they think that shooting out of a vehicle is sporting or how they could even consider themselves hunters when they have not done one bit of hunting all they have done is obtained a deer illegally. I would like to hear some of the stories they must tell about how they got the animal. That is the other half of the fun is getting to tell the events that lead up to the harvest.

Later JD


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

jd mn/nd said:


> NO I know the difference between roost busting and harrassing wildlife with guns and vehicles.
> 
> I just wanted someone to give a good explanation as too why it did not seem to be as big of a deal when it was one of your own versus one from out of any state. So it seems that just because it is a local it is less evasive then if it is someone from out of state. I did interpret that correctly did I not?
> 
> Now on the other hand how come no one came on here especially from ND asking "did you call the tip line?" or "did you call the local law enforcement and turn in the plate number?" Or any other line that you all use when you see out of state plates? What the heck is the deal you all stick up for each other no matter what the illegal activity is except when it is a lousy guiding operation then everybody rains down hell on them.


Very weak point jd..

I called in a couple guys this weekend who were driving through the fields shooting at geese from their vehicle and yes they had ND plates.
Had they had MN plates I still would have called them.

And didn't you swear off this site awhile back?? :lol: You must have missed all this Res vs. NRs debate stuff huh??


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey buckeye, seems you took that one a little personally, did I hit a sore spot? However if you would be so kind as to read the next post below your post you will probably get what I was doing.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

JD,

Before you responded to this thread nobody pointed fingers at MN or indicated that these were the specific people we were indicating. The statements were general to the acts of people that do this all across the map. 
The fact that you jumped to that conclusion would indicate to me that you are a man guilty of arm chair hunting or that many in your immediate association are. Guilty conscience? Is that why you identify and feel the need to defend the arm chair hunting methods we were referring to? I am not from ND nor do I hunt there, but, I can offer my opinion on the matter from 2500 kms away and still make valid points that apply in ND as well as in my neck of the woods.

It doesn't matter where it happens and where you are from, its the act itself that is reckless, lazy and irresponsible.

If you are too lazy, to walk in the woods; too caught up in bravado to slow down and enjoy the experience; and too dense to realize the risk of harm involved...than do us all a favour and by the video game. I am sure somewhere in there you can enter your name on some wall of great hunting heroes in the world of Wii.

If shooting from a truck for a few days out of the year is anyones idea of hunting, than they are totally missing the point of the experience as a collective whole. I don't believe they deserve that gratification anyway, leave that to the ones...no....leave that to the HUNTERS.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

NO I did not swear off the site I was told that I should not be on here since I am just a user and do not contribute any thing valuable to the site. That was sent to me from a MEMBER of the site, yes that was back during the heated debate about the nude photos on the avatar portion of the site. However I did leave most other things alone and have been lurking around just being a USER.

As for my point being weak, I highly doubt that, since I am sure that we all can scroll back and see how quickly people made the kind of comments I am talking about. If this incident had occurred with a NR this would already have had over 50 postings by res. chastising NR's and how lousy they are and how rotten they are and how they got them busted, or at least they should have.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Dufus Dodge, show me one part of any of my posts that defended the idiots in the truck!!! I didn't think so!!!! There is not one single person on the face of the earth that will tell you even my enemies that I am one of those unethical or illegal hunters. I have on many various occasions had the opportunity to meet the local warden where ever I have been, and have never ever had one single violation. Nor will I!!! There are people on this site that I have hunted with that will tell you that I do more than my share of homework and will do as much or more to make a good hunt. That being said, until you have hunted with me you have no right to draw conclusions of what kind of a hunter that I am. Now if you would like to continue this discussion send me a pm and we will get this matter solved.

Later JD


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Easy with the chip on your shoulder there JD. This began as a thread about poor hunting skills observed by a patron of this site. You alone brought in the "res" vs "non-res" issue. Please stick with that topic at hand, you are beginning to wine its very unbecoming a literate human being.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Hey buckeye, seems you took that one a little personally, did I hit a sore spot?


Nope no sore spots, it was a generalized statement I made. I did read what you said after I posted though, of course. I'm not diggin on ya, honest.

I forgot but actually I do have a permit to shoot from the window if need be, I was paralyzed twice to many times I guess. I can walk again but am limited to what I can drag around... I generally only use the pickup to retrieve. I think your posts are usually pretty good jd :beer:


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Illegal is Illegal... doesn't matter much where their from. Waterfowl and deer season are different JD as their are more oppurtunites for run-ins with the #'s waterfowl hunting compared to the deer season.

From my home area in ND, this thing really only becomes an issue come opening weekend of deer season. I can't even start to count how many people from my hometown could give two sh*ts less about any other type of hunting except for the three days of deer opener. They find their deer rifle and grab their tag and out they go to shoot pretty much the first legal deer that they find.

Do you think that they read these boards, watch hunting videos, or read magazines on hunting deer, QDM and such. hahaha, that's funny. All they care about is that they shot a deer and get to have sausage made from the local meat locker.

So to each their own but reading these posts really only brings upon heated debate from people that actually care to hunt. The persons doing such activites won't, more than likely, see it and go on with their daily lives like nothing is wrong.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

First I would like to let everyone know that a MEMBER of the sight is someone that paid their $10 a year to be a member. They don't speak or make any decisions for the site or owner. If someone says something and it says supporting member under their name they aren't part of the team of people that helps keep the website going and running well. They are just like any other guest user other than the fact that they have access to a members area.

Lets keep this going on topic instead of bickering about other issues. If you have a problem with what someone said that is off topic, send them a pm or this one is going to end up locked pretty quickly.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think you spanked him Dodge, a war with words I would not want to have with you. Hey you think good.. right on!! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heavy Hitter nailed it..



> Hey Dufus Dodge,


Is this the 3rd grade playground?? :lol:



> There are people on this site that I have hunted with that will tell you that I do more than my share of homework and will do as much or more to make a good hunt.


I would have left that part out. :wink:

This is not a R vs NR debate. jd, you have again turned it into one..


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Lets keep this going on topic instead of bickering about other issues. If you have a problem with what someone said that is off topic, send them a pm or this one is going to end up locked pretty quickly.


Why lock it ?? Only thing worth looking at all day...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> If this incident had occurred with a NR this would already have had over 50 postings by res. chastising NR's and how lousy they are and how rotten they are and how they got them busted, or at least they should have.


JD Dufuss :roll:

So 30 post by mainly residents isnt good enough???? What kind of chip do you have on your shoulder? It seems you become way to upset over this issue because the residents arent getting the amount of attention they deserve??? Is that right? Well too me it seems like all on this board feel totally different than you do. Soo.........


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

USSapper, You are right I am the dufuss for once again making a point and not one single person admitting that they get it, I know that I made my point. Your also right in that I did lose my temper at Dodgelynn and for that I am sorry.

However I will stick with my original statements of how slanted all of this comes off.

Also why is it that only the members really were the ones making the arguments and only a couple of guests chiming in.

I never did condon this behavior that was mentioned in the first post.

As for being told not to participate on this site by a member that part is also true and the mods have been given permission to view my pms to see who and what the issue was there.

So for now I will drop it as I was told to do by another mod before they lock the topic.

Later JD


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

These types of hunters are all around. Again it should have been called in if you see them shoot from the truck. Try to get a plate number and discrpt. of the truck to the wardens.

Now on the other issue. JD....sad to say is correct. If the post would have stated that these vehicles were from another state....bashing would have begun. Look at past posts. But that is for a different thread.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

buckseye said:


> I think you spanked him Dodge, a war with words I would not want to have with you. Hey you think good.. right on!! :beer:


Chicks always win. I have learned this at a young age.

I think it has kind of a known fact that there is going to be guys that drive around and shoot off the road, trucks whatever. I actually hunted with a guy this weekend that shot a deer out of his truck. Was it legal? Yes. Why? Because he had a suicide bomber damn near kill him. Sometimes people jump to conclusions I for one am guilty of this from time to time. Do I hate all non res? No do I like to stir that whole bit? Sometimes. I think for some of us it has become kind of a running joke. However, it is a serious issue. I talked to the warden in the area we were hunting twice this weekend. I commented that it was odd to see him in this area so heavy. What was his remark? Ahh the non res hunters have gotten so bad around here we have to patrol it heavy. Infact one group of hunters left 3 RIFLE shot deer in the chest freezer of a motel three weeks ago. Talk about slobs.

This issue has been hashed over for ever and ever, and it really doesn't make sense. As stated obviously most of the people guys, and GIRLS are ethical, or at least try to be at all times. We are "speaking for the guys from this site I have hunted with from this site" great hunters. So when issues like this come up it gets to everyone. I think most of us stand togather on slob hunters.

As for the fact of member or not.. Heck even if we are Mods, we are just users that have been here long enough, or are so addicted that Hustad decided to put us to work. The only way we represent the site is the fact that we can lock stuff. We in no way represent NODAKOUTDOORS view on issues.

I along with most others call in people no matter what the plate says. Kinda like the blue platers I saw shoot onto my buddies land last night! :beer: And yes they did get a ticket!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Now on the other issue. JD....sad to say is correct. If the post would have stated that these vehicles were from another state....bashing would have begun. Look at past posts. But that is for a different thread.


Res brought it up, residents chimed in, NR chimed in saying res werent bashing enough................Correct? :eyeroll:

Here

Some of you Res are just plain idiots when it comes to deer season!! Have some respect for once and be ethical hunters!!

Better?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey JD stop hijacking my thread. How did this turn into a non res issue? This was an observation. I agree with you guys illegal is illegal. JD obviously is feeling kind of sassy tonight. Does anyone else see anyof this going on? Back to the thread please! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ah yes, opening weekend of ND gun season.....its like Jerry Bruckheimer movie, shooting and car chases.

Yes, ND has its fair share of slobs. And opening weekend of gun season they come outta the woodwork, than they go away. Their not hunters, their the weekend warriors. Its probably the only weekend of the year they actually go "hunting". They go for the "camaraderie", the "tradition", and the beer.

I for one am slightly more tolerant of resident slobs than NR slobs. You have to remember, some of these slob hunters are the very landowners that let me (and you) hunt. I take some solace knowing that our resident slobs are really only out in force for a weekend or at the most a week, whereas we put up with slob NR waterfowlers for several months.

As far as getting them caught, good luck. I AM NOT a fan of our wardens. Ive called in tresspassers before and all I get is the "lets work something out". Lets not work something out, how bout you write the damn citation. Ive also heard from others that to get a warden into the area to bust some people breaking the law they want "hard evidence". A buddy was told to get them on film breaking the law (poaching in this case). How is that his job?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

do you guys know what sickens me? watching every post on this site some how turn into a resident/non-resident bash, or roost busting/non roost busting argument. it seems this topic has turned into both. :eyeroll: gets old pretty quick guys.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Drake Jake said:


> do you guys know what sickens me? watching every post on this site some how turn into a resident/non-resident bash, or roost busting/non roost busting argument. it seems this topic has turned into both. :eyeroll: gets old pretty quick guys.


Well until the Minnesotans stop busting roosts, and the residents stop doing deer drive-bys, your gonna to hear about it. Id rather guys vent about it here than perhaps something escalating in the field where emotions can run alot higher and theres weapons involved.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Drake Jake said:


> do you guys know what sickens me? watching every post on this site some how turn into a resident/non-resident bash, or roost busting/non roost busting argument. it seems this topic has turned into both. :eyeroll: gets old pretty quick guys.


Agreed. The only difference is what side of the river you live on. There are idiots from BOTH states. I was a MN resident my whole entire life and last year I became a ND resident. There is no way someone can single out a group of people like that


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

GKBassplayer said:


> There is no way someone can single out a group of people like that


Not True at all!!
Everyone knows that Viking fans as a whole are a dense group with no hope of recovery!!!! :lol:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> Everyone knows that Viking fans as a whole are a dense group with no hope of recovery!!!! :lol:


Exactly!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That was a cheap shot woodpecker.....but hey your team does have a ring. :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> That was a cheap shot woodpecker.....but hey your team does have a ring. :beer:


TWO :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I didn't read the whole thread yet but something struck me right away about this topic.

JD, You are right, there is a correlation between many NR hunters and the lazy, shoot from the truck type of Res hunter.

The deer hunters mentioned in this thread *come out for one or two weekends a year and dont give a flying F about other groups of hunters or wildlife as long as they get to pull the trigger. *

Sounds really familiar to another stereotyped group of hunters to me.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> GKBassplayer said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way someone can single out a group of people like that
> ...


 :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > GKBassplayer said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You going to bring your rack over to Scheels Thursday night or did you leave him with taxi. ??


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Left him with the taxi.......Not the largest around, but I am VERY happy with him. I have no clue what he would score!!! :huh:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

He's definetly a nice deer, and to be honest some damned nice deer don't score that great!! I've seen deer in the 140's I'd much rather have than some 150's!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

stop fighting children.


----------

